# I HATE CHARTS! No matter what I try, I can't get my info to show properly.



## Punchin83 (Jan 3, 2023)

I have a table that is created using a power query and the amount of rows changes daily depending on the agents on the clock. I'm trying to make a Line chart to keep track of their daily percentages, but I can't get it to work. I have to manually add each agent (close to 100) manually for it to show up correctly, but I shouldn't have to do that each an every day. This will get extremely tedious. Is there an easy way to make a simple line chart based on this example data? I've been fighting with it all of December and I need to get it done properly.


Agent Name1234John Doe45%37%98%24%Jane Smith72%13%45%99%Anne Marie100%2%50%75%


----------



## datatronics505 (Jan 3, 2023)

As per usual, a picture is worth a thousand words. This is a screenshot of how I thought I understood  your problem and how to solve it:




So you'll notice I added a new column, named "5" with some random numbers I came up just for illustration purposes. The chart I created is based on the query I loaded into this table, not the "original" table that went into Power Query for further transformations. The "original" table I copied from your post and pasted into my Excel instance is on a different sheet. I further added the "5" column in *that* "original" table and refreshed this table you see in the screenshot. The chart immediately showed those changes.
Two points on your problem that you presented, seemingly with the chart but I have an impression it is with understanding how queries loaded into tables work:
- when you need to add data to your dataset, and reflect that change on the resulting chart, you'll need to enter it in the table off of which you made those charts. You can't expect the edit you made on the original table to be reflected in the chart you based on the table you made through Power Query without refreshing the table you made through PQ.
- The new column you add to the original table (if that is how you edit your database daily, by adding new columns for each day) will show up in the table you made through Power Query only if you refresh the PQ- based table, but that new column will lose its datatype formatting. You'll have to set the correct datatype again (after the refresh) on the PQ-derived table.
By the way, the sample data you provided most definitely needs some redesigning: if "1", "2","3" etc are days of the month December, they need to go to a column of their own. Those percentages will also need to get into a single column...


----------

